# What can I keep.....



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I have a 55 gallon tank that I want to add some plants too. I customized a 48" shoplight to fit the top of my tank and the total wattage is 95 now. Dont know much about keeping live plants healthy but 95 watts I have heard is moderate lighting. Any tips would be greatly appreciated also. Thanks
jeff


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Since all of my ps liked their tank moderately dim, I only use low plants in my tanks. My light is a 40 watt bulb wrapped in electrical tape and my plants are doing great. So if you choose the proper plants, 95 watts is more than enough but it may be too bright for your ps.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

SLANTED, what kinds of plants do you have? I would also like to plant my tank, but dont know anything about the different kinds of plants


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

I would suggest some java fern, they require little light but grow relatively slow.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You can start with Anubias which are hardy plants with minimum requirements and you can go then to some Cryptocorines and Echinodorus for later.
I don;t believe that you will have a problem with your lighting.....


----------

